

Code to Inspire: Coders Without Borders - prtkgpt
http://americas.startupbus.com/2013/a-short-story-behind-coders-without-borders/#.UTeatDCG0rX

======
KateScisel
Honestly, I joined startupbus because I needed a ride to SXSW, I didn't expect
to meet so awesome people and in 3 days create a project that actually makes a
difference and people want. Sign ups are rolling in :) We need your feedback
guys, thx Kate

------
Pro_bity
I think this is amazing!

